# Goats Milk Base



## Buttsmom (Jun 29, 2012)

This week I decided to try M&P. I bought a small block of Goats Milk M&P base at a local craft store and now I want more!!! Ultimately I would like to make it to sell. (after more practice) I'm torn between 3 bases right now, opinions please if you have used any of these or just have an opinion on the company over all.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...Choice™+Goat+Milk+MP+Soap+Base+(24+lb.+Block)

http://www.brambleberry.com/Goat-Milk-Melt-And-Pour-P3184.aspx


http://www.brambleberry.com/Bulk-Goat-Milk-Melt-And-Pour-Base-P4381.aspx

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## Genny (Jun 29, 2012)

I've used both.  Out of the two bases I prefer Brambleberry's.  It's not as drying.  As for the companies, I definitely prefer Brambleberry's over WholeSale.  

Brambleberry has top notch customer service and they know what they're talking about.  If you search Wholesale Supplies Plus on this forum you'll probably find some threads that are not very loving towards them.  

Now, just to throw another supplier in there, I like Nature's Garden Candles for their Goats Milk Base over Brambleberry's.  It has a slightly creamier feel to it.


----------



## Buttsmom (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you for the info I will check out the other site as well.


----------



## marisa59 (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree, I definately like Brambleberry way better than WSP; their soap bases are excellent and they have superior customer service; plus, they do know what they're talking about. HTH


----------



## Sanctuary (Oct 27, 2012)

I love goats milk base.....the kind I use gives me a really rich lather....I just love it and won't use anything else.  I am going to try my hand at CP goats milk this summer.

Sanctuary


----------



## marisa59 (Nov 24, 2012)

I gave up on Wholesale  Supplies Plus, but I love Bramble Berry.  I buy their GM soap base 10 lbs at a time, as they have a good price for 10 pounds.  However, I use Peak's when I buy the 10 lbs of OO base 'cause it's quite a bit cheaper than BB.  I believe their bases are the same (same list of ingredients), I compared them side by side, and noticed no difference. hth


----------



## heatherg23 (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw another post saying that they didn't like how the Crafter's Choice turned out and they definitely preferred Bramble Berry.

Heather


----------

